# 1st Time with N914



## JD0692 (10 mo ago)

Just done me first ever rinseless wash due to the ongoing Hose pipe ban and I used the McKees product and I must say that I am quite impressed. 

It has to be said that it didn't seem right at first in terms of washing it a completely different way to normal but I'm more than happy with the results.

The car isn't in too bad a condition, could do with some correction here and there when I get the time.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

One of my favorite products.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks good pal


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Good work, car looks great, takes some getting your head around, my dad is convinced I'm scratching the paint to hell. First few washes it took me quite a while as I didn't exactly trust it.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I also got to use the Sponge, that made a real difference to my experience - but that's not unique to 914, it's made all Rinseless washing better for me.


----------

